
Show HN: Liner – Highlight and Comment on Your Favorite Quotes :) - parkhmp7
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-only-webpdf-highlight/bmhcbmnbenmcecpmpepghooflbehcack
======
djyde
It's cool.

I wrote a library like that several days ago
[https://github.com/djyde/WebClip](https://github.com/djyde/WebClip)

~~~
parkhmp7
Cool~ Like the highlighting shade of green :) The world needs more
highlighting services

------
BrianWoo
Love this, really clean UI and design. Is there hope of a Android version
coming soon?

~~~
parkhmp7
We're working on the Android version as you speak :)

